# Budilisious



## imsoborednow (May 12, 2006)

Hi 
a pic of my first grow day 9 of flowering, just like to share something with you. I can get pretty close with my new digital camera. I thought that this will be a good test!! If you like these Ill take some more.
Your looking at pure Hindu Kush my friend. lol


----------



## Stuey (May 12, 2006)

Great strain, I have crossed the HK with Sk #1 last year, really helps with flowering times and quality of the smoke. 

How many watts is it under? Ever grown this strain before?


----------



## imsoborednow (May 12, 2006)

Hi stuey ,
400watts of pure sodium pro, No never grown this strain this is my first grow, only 2 girls though,


----------



## Stuey (May 12, 2006)

Enjoy, it's a strain with amazing taste and yeilds very well, flowers in 70 to 80 day's. Likes to be feed and is a light hog; can get strechy at times. Yours is looking as if it's doing well, keep it up and I hope you enjoy her in the near months.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 12, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 13, 2006)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Hi
> a pic of my first grow day 9 of flowering, just like to share something with you. I can get pretty close with my new digital camera. I thought that this will be a good test!! If you like these Ill take some more.
> Your looking at pure Hindu Kush my friend. lol


*Whats up imsoborednow. Welcome to the forum. Nice pics and even better strain. If you want to get that yellow color out of your pics try using your flash when you take your pics. It also pics up the trichromes real good. Great job.*


----------



## imsoborednow (May 13, 2006)

Thx for the encouragement. heres day10 ,  
Aye...tis a beautiful ting.


----------



## imsoborednow (May 15, 2006)

Hi People, 
Does any one know how to take these pics so that they dont appear yellow, (when on macro I cant use flash).


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2006)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Hi People,
> Does any one know how to take these pics so that they dont appear yellow, (when on macro I cant use flash).


*Whats up imsoborednow. Try not using the macro and just use your zoom if you have one. This way you can use the flash. IMO the flash makes a big difference when taking your pics. It picks up everything including those little trichromes. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 15, 2006)

yeah for sure....what Bro said 

and have you seen his pics


----------



## imsoborednow (May 15, 2006)

Hi bro grunt , IMO? im rubbish at photos tried with flash on zoom. ok wat u think? Mch betterer. Thx


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2006)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Hi bro grunt , IMO? im rubbish at photos tried with flash on zoom. ok wat u think? Mch betterer. Thx


*imsoborednow your pics look much better. Try messing around with your camera using different settings. Be sure to always use the flash. This is the key to good Mj pics IMO.  *


----------



## Mutt (May 15, 2006)

Great lookin bud man.


----------



## imsoborednow (May 16, 2006)

Do ya think theres any truth to giving buds 14 hours light to grow even fatter? 
Day 13 unlucky for some......


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 16, 2006)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Do ya think theres any truth to giving buds 14 hours light to grow even fatter?
> Day 13 unlucky for some......


*Not sure if that's true or not but your lady is looking great. *


----------



## imsoborednow (May 16, 2006)

thx Bro Grunt


----------



## Insane (May 16, 2006)

Very nice lookin buds


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

awesome shot


----------



## imsoborednow (May 18, 2006)

2 weeks old today, thats equivilent to 20 Human Years ....Right???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 18, 2006)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> 2 weeks old today, thats equivilent to 20 Human Years ....Right???


*sure seems that long when your growing doesn't it. Great looking bud shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## imsoborednow (May 19, 2006)

Alright.. check out the light reflecting off the resin in this one  day 15.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 19, 2006)

nice shot


----------



## imsoborednow (May 21, 2006)

reach for the sky day 18 .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 22, 2006)

*Whats up imsoborednow. Your lady is looking great. She looks like she has put on some weight since your last pics. The last pic is killer bud shot. Nice job man. *


----------



## imsoborednow (May 22, 2006)

I think im getting the knack now.........


----------



## imsoborednow (May 24, 2006)

21 Today,


----------



## Mutt (May 24, 2006)

Yes it is a beautiful thing. can't wait for more pics.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 24, 2006)

that is so freakin' cool, I love those pics....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 24, 2006)

mmm....nice and frosty


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

yum nice and frosty!! What strain 
Is it????:? I like that first shoot of it 
thats alsome Peace and enjoy


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Im with my bro very nice bud dude how did she smoke?


----------



## imsoborednow (May 27, 2006)

Kindbud bro I wish I knew but another 40+ days till harvest..........


----------



## THE 420 ONE (Jul 4, 2006)

nice lookin buds


----------

